# test e and prop blend, how much should i run a week



## joevettese1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Need some help with this test e and prop blend. It's 100mg prop and 200mg test e. Hoe much and often should I do this.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*joevettese1* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## bdeljoose (Feb 20, 2012)

No offense bro but research the site and soak in the info.


----------



## brazey (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to IM. Knowing nothing about you, we can't give you a good answer to your question. please repost in the Anabolic Zone with some training/cycle history and personal stats.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Two good answers so far.


----------



## Kimi (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## machinist9 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome.this site is layed out very well.read and understand the rules.you will get some great help here.then read some more.good luck.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Pork Chop (Feb 20, 2012)

brazey said:


> Welcome to IM. Knowing nothing about you, we can't give you a good answer to your question. please repost in the Anabolic Zone with some training/cycle history and personal stats.


 


x 2


----------



## charley (Feb 20, 2012)

[other forum]


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 20, 2012)

What he said.


----------



## joevettese1 (Feb 21, 2012)

My bad , new to forum trying to figure out the lay out . Took me 25mins to post lol. Thanks guys.


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## effinrob (Feb 22, 2012)

welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------

